# Can't View Fraps Vids



## carchri (Dec 28, 2008)

I have saved a few videos in the .avi format with the Fraps program. I can view other .avi type files, but when I try viewing the ones I made with Fraps whatever player I'm using just crashes. The only player that doesn't outright crash is VLC, but it will only play the audio and not the video. All suggestions appreciated, and I am using Vista, thanks.


----------



## carchri (Dec 28, 2008)

bump! anyone got any ideas?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Download and install the full K-Lite codec pack - with that will come an analysis program called GSpot and a player called Media Player Classic. 
Try playing your file afte you have installed the codec pack with Media Player Classic.
If it still won't play - open GSpot (you will find it in C:/ Program files/K-Lite Codec Pack/ Tools/GSpot) and open the avi file in it. It will tell you if you have the correct codec installed along with lots of other information.
if unsure of what to do with the info, or how to use GSpot, post a screenie of the results window here.


----------



## daniel142005 (Dec 29, 2008)

avi is just a file extension, it could really mean anything. What you need is the proper video codec to decode the video. A common codec used for fraps is xvid or divx. You can download the divx codec at http://www.divx.com/ 

Alternatively, you can download VLC Media Player. It is 100% free and works with almost all video types. I personally prefer it over any other media player for its features and ease of use. You can download VLC at:
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html


----------



## carchri (Dec 28, 2008)

K I downloaded the K Lite codec pack but it still doesnt work. The Fraps vids still cause all media players to crash instantly, even the media player classic it came with. And there is no program in the tools section named Gspot, I attached a picture of what shows up in that folder.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

OK - mine came with GSpot - did you download the *full* pack?
No problem though - you can get GSpot from here - download and install it and do as I asked above - post a screenie of result window. :grin:


----------



## carchri (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok cool so I downloaded Gspot and opened one of the fraps vids and it said I had the codec installed and all so I tried the "render" button it suggested, to get more info about it, and that just made Gspot crash as all other players do, lol. Here's a couple of screenshots attached.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

oops! - sent you to old site - try this one (use the 2.70a version optimised for Vista)
May not help but....
post a new screenie
Its a large file size for a short vid 85MB for 9 seconds @640x360


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

oops! - sent you to old site - try this one (use the 2.70a version optimised for Vista)
May not help but....
post a new screenie tho .....
Its a large file size for a short video: 85MB for 9 seconds @640x360 resolution - ah - your bitrate is extremely high which may be causing the problem - your comp may not be able to fetch the data as quickly as the file is set up for.
Your video bitrate is 78,084kbps which is about 76.25 Mbps  - average DVD quality Mbps is 6-8Mbps, Blu Ray is only 54Mbps 
Then you have audio bitrate to add to that - your audio is just slightly over the average for PCM.
You could try to convert/compress your video using Auto Gordian Knot (link in my signature area) - not sure whether it will handle it or not :4-dontkno 
If you do try - use the percentage setting on about 60%


----------

